# Firefox 3.6 Beta Scheduled for Next Week



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Firefox 3.6 Beta Scheduled for Next Week, i.e. Friday, October 16, 2009.

-- Tom


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks good, too bad I use Chrome, lol.


----------



## ep-ng294 (Apr 24, 2009)

That PC World article about the release of Firefox 3.6 Beta is no longer accurate.
Release date of Firefox 3.6 Beta 1 has been postponed to October 21.
Read this latest Softpedia article about the Firefox 3.6 Beta 1 candidates:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firefox-3-6-Beta-1-Candidates-Now-Available-for-Download-124332.shtml


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi ep-ng294,

Thanks for the update!

-- Tom


----------



## ep-ng294 (Apr 24, 2009)

you're welcome Tom. unfortunately, expect another *delay* in the release of Firefox 3.6 beta 1 (i've been using that 5-leter D-word several times in other forums sites describing FF3.6b1).

Read the Firefox Oct. 21 DeliveryMeeting notes here:
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/DeliveryMeetings/2009-10-21



> *Namoroka*
> 
> 
> revised beta 1 schedule
> ...






Looks like we'll have to wait until October 28 for Firefox 3.6 beta 1 to officiallly come out.


----------



## ep-ng294 (Apr 24, 2009)

a little behind schedule but Mozilla has finally posted Firefox 3.6 Beta 1 on their web site (afternoon PDT of October 30).
Get it here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You guys let me know when you get it fully tested.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

more bloated


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

guy2 said:


> more bloated


Hi guy2,

Bloat is a common property of early Beta releases that usually get cleaned up with release candidates and final releases. A beta release has to at least be stable enough for people to try out the features and either report bugs or give feedback on what improvements should be adopted in order to sort out usage bumps for users before the final release.

-- Tom

P.S. I just downloaded the tarball (from the tarpit: ) and will try it out sometime this weekend.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm, didnt they just recently push out an update for firefox not too long ago, i must ask why is mozilla in such a rush to get new versions of the browser out the door?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They have ongoing updates for security issues, just like many other applications, not to mention Windows.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> They have ongoing updates for security issues, just like many other applications, not to mention Windows.


True but those can just be small patches , no reason for a version change over a security bug.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, 3.5 to 3.6 doesn't seem that big a leap. After all, they had already worked it up to 3.54, maybe they were worried about running out of numbers.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Good call


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi guy2,
> 
> Bloat is a common property of early Beta releases that usually get cleaned up with release candidates and final releases. A beta release has to at least be stable enough for people to try out the features and either report bugs or give feedback on what improvements should be adopted in order to sort out usage bumps for users before the final release.
> 
> ...


That's strange because all the older versions worked magic for me intill i let it update and then it just crashes constantly. That's why i stopped using it ,just to much crashing and updating. Don't get me wrong i love the addons and all but id rather keep browsing uninterrupted ,that's why i just recently switched to chrome. I Cant really say chrome is better it just doesn't crash on me yet...still waiting for it. Im getting frustrated with the browser wars and browser web safety issues that constantly need to be addressed threw updates so im always sandboxed. Iv never used a reliable browser but anything is better than IE.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

guy2 said:


> That's strange because all the older versions worked magic for me intill i let it update and then it just crashes constantly. That's why i stopped using it ,just to much crashing and updating. Don't get me wrong i love the addons and all but id rather keep browsing uninterrupted ,that's why i just recently switched to chrome. I Cant really say chrome is better it just doesn't crash on me yet...still waiting for it. Im getting frustrated with the browser wars and browser web safety issues that constantly need to be addressed threw updates so im always sandboxed. Iv never used a reliable browser but anything is better than IE.


Couldve been somthin in the profile. Could try debug options like no addons and such. Could be somthin there. Firefox never did me any harm .


----------



## ep-ng294 (Apr 24, 2009)

I also don't have any serious issues/problems with Firefox 3.6 beta 1. so far so good.

note that there will be no more future betas after FF3.6b1 as an RC release is in the works in a couple of weeks. Reading this MozillaWiki Platform Nov. 3, 2009 meeting notes page:
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Platform/2009-11-03



> *Firefox 3.6 Release Candidate*
> 
> 
> proposed code freeze November 18th (2 weeks)
> ...


----------

